# Arctic ice cap growing!



## muleman RIP

*Climate Change This Week: Of Dung Beetles and Ice Pack*

  Finally, a climate solution we've all been looking for. According to a report  from National Geographic's Jennifer S. Holland, "[T]he dung beetle,  with its sordid habit of laying eggs in and eating cow poo, might just  be a weapon in the battle against global warming." We'll spare the  details of the dung-digger's process, but a University of Helsinki study  revealed that cow patties containing the insect "released nearly 40  percent less methane over a summer period than beetle-free cowpats did."  But the dung beetle is in decline -- thanks, of course, to evil humans  artificially spreading anti-parasitic chemicals in pastures. The  article, naturally, fails to even mention the fact that global warming  -- conveniently changed to "climate change" to fit uniformly with recent  _natural_ trends -- has plateaued.





           On that note, The Telegraph reports,  "There has been a 60 per cent increase in the amount of [Arctic] ocean  covered with ice compared to this time last year, the equivalent of  almost a million square miles." In response, many scientists are now  arguing that a period of global _cooling_ is forthcoming, which could continue until mid-century.
  If this sounds hugely contrary to previous prognostications, that's because it is. Consider this report by the BBC  from December 2007: "Scientists in the US have presented one of the  most dramatic forecasts yet for the disappearance of Arctic sea ice.  Their latest modeling studies indicate northern polar waters could be  ice-free in summers within just 5-6 years." In other words, we should  have had an ice-free Arctic by this summer. Yet, here we are, and  environmentalists are left once again scratching their heads for an  explanation of what went wrong with their manufactured crisis. Before  you know it, they'll be blaming the Syrian conflict on global warming. Oh, wait...


----------



## FrancSevin

So is the Antartic and Greenland.

Just last summer we were told the Greenland cap would melt entirely.

Wildcat Gold miners were lining up to take advantage.

Soon the Animal Planet channel will be complaining about starving Polar bears who cannot find any holes in the ice from which to feed on seals.


----------



## muleman RIP

With all the fruit and nuts on the trees and the fact that interior Alaska is having record cold for this time of year, I believe we are in for a real winter. Time to get cutting wood pronto. After we get through the next 2 days of 90 degree temps.


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> With all the fruit and nuts on the trees and the fact that interior Alaska is having record cold for this time of year, I believe we are in for a real winter. Time to get cutting wood pronto. After we get through the next 2 days of 90 degree temps.


 
Bill, given current weather conditions,,,,,you might see the edge of this cap by November this year!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I was saying global warming was shit 2 years ago when we were delivering fuel over the ice.


----------



## FrancSevin

Some of us were saying it was shit backin 1998 when the EPA began calling CO2 a noxious gas that endangered the planet.

The earth has been cooling off isnce a zenith high average in 1934. Some may remember the "Dust Bowl" years. If it were not for the manupilation of data by the world's leading Climate change community, (Dr Hansen and his E-mail crap colleages,) our data charts would reflect that.

Raw data from NASA proves it.

but, their "adjusted" data does not.

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/03/30/nasa-data-worse-than-climategate-data/

BTW, the whole "cow patty methane" gig is a red herring. There were as many buffalo in the USA during the last 1,000 years than current populations of cattle. But somehow, their patties didn't create as much methane.

All Woody Bison ate grasses which is the largest bulk of the methane production. Cows produce less dung and since much of it is in feed lots, the stuff is consumed by fertilizer processers. With the help of microbes and,,, the Dung beetle


----------



## Melensdad

Heard it again today, the civil war in Syria is the fault of global warming.

The lefties will always ignore the facts!


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Heard it again today, the civil war in Syria is the fault of global warming.
> 
> The lefties will always ignore the facts!


 
I would like to see the connection, even if agw were true.

Fact is the war in Syria is the result of high oil revenues against high food prices.  The separation of the rich,who control theoil reserves, and the poor who must somehow find a way to  derive enough revenue topay high food prices.

This is where I could interject that Ethonal is just as likely a cause as AGW,  because it has caused  world food prices to rise.

The lefties won't try making a case for that one though.


----------



## Melensdad

HERE IT IS FOR YOU >>>   If the ice caps are growing then there is bound to be a draught in the Middle East (_like that isn't an eternal thing for the region _) and that will lead to increased deserts which is where the weather is HOT, which leads to lower food production, which leads to starvation, which leads to a disgruntled population which leads to civil war.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> HERE IT IS FOR YOU >>> If the ice caps are growing then there is bound to be a draught in the Middle East (_like that isn't an eternal thing for the region _) and that will lead to increased deserts which is where the weather is HOT, which leads to lower food production, which leads to starvation, which leads to a disgruntled population which leads to civil war.


 

Then I have to ask. Would the opposite be true if the Ice Caps were _shrinking?_


_You know, like the lefties have been claiming for thelast 20 years._

_*FLAGS ON THE FIELD!*_

Absent Facts ,,,,If the argument doesn't stand to simple logic, then it doesn't stand period_._


----------



## mla2ofus

This must be "chilling" news for the global warming/climate change folks,LOL!!
                                           Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> This must be "chilling" news for the global warming/climate change folks,LOL!!
> Mike


 
It may be in private circles. But the conceit of liberals will not allow them to admit it, even unto themselves.

The artic seas were supposed to be free of ice this summer. Yes FREE of ice. Northwest passage style with shippers salivating over the possibility of cutting trans global shipping costs. Some have even done so on a very limited basis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwest_Passage

Predictions were dire that this AGW phenome would ruin life for the polar bears and whales but actual facts have prevailed over the faculty lounge  pognostications to show a differnt result during the recent warming of the artic seas. Whales are scoping up tons of plankton now living robustly in the nutrient rich waters. Seasonal access to more nothern ports would bring a boon to shipping and local economies as well.

But it was not to be. Mother nature is slamming the door shut this summer and now we will hear about all the hardship and woes because of the Climate Change, ,,,,,changing,,,,,back to cold, frigid, friggin, normal.

And that too,,,,willl be man's fault.

http://lastresistance.com/3168/man-made-global-warming-myth-liberal-attachment/


----------



## fogtender

For five years when we ran boats in the Arctic, we kept having to wait a week later each year before we could get them into the water, then the fall we had to pull them a week earlier each year out of the water due to ice forming.

Global warming is/was a hoax and the clueless keep chanting that montra of "Man is bad"!  They need to get a hobby.


----------



## mla2ofus

fogtender said:


> For five years when we ran boats in the Arctic, we kept having to wait a week later each year before we could get them into the water, then the fall we had to pull them a week earlier each year out of the water due to ice forming.
> 
> Global warming is/was a hoax and the clueless keep chanting that montra of "Man is bad"!  They need to get a hobby.



   This from a man who lives there!! I trust your word far more than all the educated idiots around the world!!
                                      Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes I agree yes we had a few warm falls before I deployed and one year no ice till December. in the overall big picture here on the western arctic coast just a couple hundred miles south of the arctic circle things are getting cooler during the renda incident when we had record ice almost to dutch harbor I asked the coast guard about it. the response is that new ice seems to be on the  advance and what can't seem to be explained is the loss of old ice if the pattern stays the same soon enough this new ice will be as dense as the old ice was.


----------

